# when do teeth fall out?



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Someone told me that chi's lose teeth just like babies. Anyone know when this happens? I want to make her a baby book lol.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

I think you got plenty of time to start that book Penny is 6 months and she has all of her puppy teeth and most of her adult teeth at the moment.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Some of Teddy's baby teeth didn't fall out naturally. He had to have some retained baby teeth pulled when he was neutered which was when he was about 7 months old.

A "puppy book" sounds like such a cute idea! I just put Teddy's in a tiny ziploc bag with his name and the year.  I keep it in his medical folder for safe keeping.










The four canines were pulled and the others fell out naturally.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

I have been threatening my friends that I was gonna have a puppy shower to get back some of the money I have dished out over the years in baby gifts lol. I do like the idea of a baby book though.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lost one of her fangs and new ones on both sides are in, So one side she has two fangs. when I get her spay and it not out yet ill have to have it removed, it not lose at all. I knew she losing one and I was trying to watch for when it came out but it did and I cant find it. She is 8 months and 2 weeks old.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't want to hijack this thread but, I have a question about this topic.

Jax is 25 weeks old and I have heard they start teething around this age. Jax is chewing all the time so I assume he may start to be teething.

I know that chihuahuas have a hard time with their teeth falling out and we will likely have to have them pulled when we have him neutered but do we need to worry about the teeth falling out and him getting hurt at all?

I told my boyfriend that they teeth and he got worried that one of his teeth may fall out and he could choke on it. 

Is this something we need to worry about?

Thanks so much (and thanks for letting me add to the thread by asking my question.)


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but, I have a question about this topic.
> 
> Jax is 25 weeks old and I have heard they start teething around this age. Jax is chewing all the time so I assume he may start to be teething.
> 
> ...


i have had lots of puppy's and so has my Mom never ever did they choked or get hurt on them. I would not worry about it.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> i have had lots of puppy's and so has my Mom never ever did they choked or get hurt on them. I would not worry about it.


Thanks!

I had figured it was a natural thing and wasn't worried until my boyfriend asked me if he could choke on them. Then I got a picture in my head of him choking while we were not home and started freaking out. He has become my baby very fast and would be lost without him now.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, chihuahuas lose their "baby teeth" just as humans do. Usually between the ages of 4 and 7 months. Most of the time they are swallowed by the dog... but no, it won't hurt them and they won't choke. =) Rarely do people actually find the teeth but it can happen. Since they do swallow it I don't have much advice on being able to find them... just keep close eye when she's chewing on things lol.

There are lots of things you can do to encourage that the teeth fall out on their own. If you are comfortable giving a raw bone a few times a week, that will be your best bet to give her a dental workout. A chicken neck is about the right size for a chihuahua. You can leave the meat on too; since it's primarily bone the stools will remain firm. 

Recently some veterinarians are not choosing to remove the teeth too early (such as 6 months or so, when the spay/neuter usually happens); you can Google a search for more info as I don't know all the details. My previous vet did not like pulling them that young and instead waited for the dog to reach at least a year, and only after trying other natural (chewing) ways for them to fall out at home, would be comfortable pulling. Something about how it affects the way the adult teeth came in.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

I think my poor Penny has been 6 months old for 2 months lol. The Lady my husband got her from said she was 6 months but the vet said she thought it was more like 5 cause she hadn't started teething yet. Sure enough a month later she started teething. I wouldn't worry about him choking on a tooth but I guess we all do kinda worry about stuff like that when they are this little.


----------

